
An Open Source Tool for Scaling Multi-Agent Reinforcement Learning - ekl
https://rise.cs.berkeley.edu/blog/scaling-multi-agent-rl-with-rllib/
======
maxtollenaar
Here's a presentation on one of the examples in the blog
post([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P7xx9uH2i7w](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P7xx9uH2i7w)).
Used to work with the group, awesome innovation.

